# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  was heit "PJ-Tertial" auf Franzsisch?

## Elliot Reid

Hallo!!
Hilfe! kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich in einem Brief an einen Franzosen schreibe, da ich zum PJ-Tertial zu ihm komme?

lg und dankeee, elliot  :Smilie:

----------


## DoktorW

da gibts Vorlagen bei ViaMedici. Aber selber schreiben geht auch! Die stellen da keine hohen Ansprche!

PJ Tertial heisst so etwas wie "un stage d'externe". Schreib, dass Du en 6me anne des tudes en mdecine bist oder so!
Wo gehts hin?

----------


## Elliot Reid

in die nhe von lausanne, franzsische schweiz...
oweh oweh, mein glnzende franzsisch LK zeit liegt schon lange zurck..;)
dank dir!

----------


## DoktorW

oh, ob das in der Schweiz auch Externe heisst, das weiss ich gar nicht!

----------


## Miss

cool, wir gehen nchstes Jahr auch da in die franzsische Schweiz *freu*
und wir haben in unserer Bewerbung geschrieben, da wir so was machen wollen wie die Schweizer, die das "lanne dtudes  option" nennen.
Aber die wissen ja auch, was man will, wenn man sich als deutscher Student frs letzte Jahr dort bewirbt. 

Viel Glck  :Top:

----------

